# CL find- Awesome deal on my new Old Country Brazos



## big swole (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, I know I change my mind WAY to often but after buying and cooking on the Old Country Wrangler and seeing how small / narrow the cook chamber is, I've been looking at getting a bigger / better offset. The Pecos is a great size and most seem to really love it but I didn't like the thinner metal. 

Find a CL "Smokin" Deal. Not sure about the guy I bought from due to his major stash of smokers and all kinds of other stuff that still "Brand New". He does business out of his house and large yard / shed.

Anyway. He had a Brand New Old Country Brazos. The larger cook chamber and 1/4" thick metal. They retailed for $1000. Let's say I didn't quite get it for half that, but it was a Great Deal :)

Already have my Wranger sold to an old neighbor for what I paid for it. I'll give him the cover though. I have to order the one for Brazos / Pecos size.


----------



## big swole (Oct 15, 2016)

The one pic shows how much big the Brazos is than my Wrangler.















IMG_7715.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_7716.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_7717.JPG



__ big swole
__ Oct 15, 2016


















IMG_7718.PNG



__ big swole
__ Oct 15, 2016


----------



## seenred (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice score...congrats!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice rig!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------



## joe black (Oct 16, 2016)

No matter where I see it, it still looks good.


----------



## scooby (Oct 16, 2016)

Sooooooo..... you bought a stolen smoker? It was less than half the regular price (red flag) ,the dude sells "brand new" out of his house (nothing odd there), and you clearly had misgivings about buying it but did anyway.  Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a good deal but I think you know that's what this deal was.


----------



## big swole (Oct 16, 2016)

Scooby said:


> Sooooooo..... you bought a stolen smoker? It was less than half the regular price (red flag) ,the dude sells "brand new" out of his house (nothing odd there), and you clearly had misgivings about buying it but did anyway. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for a good deal but I think you know that's what this deal was.


No!!! There's no proof that it / they are stolen. Not half price either. $650 vs. $1000  He had SO much other stuff that would obviously have serial numbers that could be tracked.  He advertises on Craigslist and has buyers come to his house.  IF....IF he does sell stolen stuff, he's the dumbest criminal I know and would have obviously been caught by now.  I saw his adds for other stuff and Wranglers like I bought back when I first started looking.  He'd have been shut down by now if that were the case.  Detectives would be checking CL for stolen items IMMEDIATELY if that many were missing.  He would have Had to been found it by now, if he was dealing all in stolen goods.  Just too obvious with his setup.

He did not tell me where he gets them but said, " I trade and sell all kinds of stuff ".   " I buy all sorts of things to sell or trade".   It wasn't just his house.  He had stuff piled all outside his big garage and in the yard.  Clearly visible!!  

It's very possible he has a deal with Academy or other locations to buy up units that are damaged or haven't sold for a long time.  Some of the smokers had missing parts / grates.  He'll make a grate to sell with it.  The one I bought, the handle that goes around the stack is bent slightly.

Fact is, I even mentioned while there, that I'm a cop.  Just to see how he'd react to what I said.  It didn't seem to bother him.  He just kept talking about how he used to sell 2-3 grills / smokers a day and for some reason business had slowed.  My price of $650 was not his normal price.  He said he used to get $800-850 for the Brazos.

Either way.  If I thought there was something really fishy going on, I would not have made the deal.  My job isn't worth getting a $350 discount.

Oh!!  Plus, the Brazos is discontinued I think also.  That may be why he had them new.  

Either way...If I were to be contacted about this guy and stolen good, I'd be the FIRST to dime him out and give mine back, as well as help get him locked up!!  It's what I do for a living.


----------



## scooby (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm not trying to start a war here just offering my opinion that it looks like a fencing operation to me and I would have consulted the B&T division about this guy first. Then if it's legit and the guy just happens to be a collector of brand new items then good deal. How do you know that it really was his "house" he's selling out of?  Who has that many "brand new" items to sell? Advertising on CraigsList is another big indicator. Yeah, I know some people do sell legitimately on that site but remember it's the same site that advertises "companionship" for the evening. At a minimum it looks like he's buying from the meth heads that sneak up to Lowes and Home Depot and cut the chains on the stuff outside before scurrying off with their prizes.  The dent and damaged stuff of that value usually gets returned to the manufacturer for replacement or gets sold to companies that refurb and re sell it and not individuals. Just my two cents. Not everyone will agree and in the end if you're comfortable with it then that's what matters.


----------



## big swole (Oct 17, 2016)

Scooby said:


> I'm not trying to start a war here just offering my opinion that it looks like a fencing operation to me and I would have consulted the B&T division about this guy first. Then if it's legit and the guy just happens to be a collector of brand new items then good deal. How do you know that it really was his "house" he's selling out of? Who has that many "brand new" items to sell? Advertising on CraigsList is another big indicator. Yeah, I know some people do sell legitimately on that site but remember it's the same site that advertises "companionship" for the evening. At a minimum it looks like he's buying from the meth heads that sneak up to Lowes and Home Depot and cut the chains on the stuff outside before scurrying off with their prizes. The dent and damaged stuff of that value usually gets returned to the manufacturer for replacement or gets sold to companies that refurb and re sell it and not individuals. Just my two cents. Not everyone will agree and in the end if you're comfortable with it then that's what matters.


Well, I tell ya what.  I'll look into it.  I'll ask one of our detectives to contact that local dept. and see if anybody has filed any complaints or if they've ever investigated the guy.  If it turns out that it's not legit, I'll be the first to return it and suck up the loss.  But there where just little clues that he obviously lived there.  His son was on a bobcat doing work in the yard / driveway.  He came out of the "House" when I pulled up and walked over to the "shop" building and collection of stuff out front.  Not everything was new.  If fact, most was used.   He had multiple items that could in no way be "snatched".  It would take a large truck / trailer to haul.  He had to pump up the tire on the fork lift before loading it for me.  

Just didn't feel like a complete criminal activity place given the totality of the circumstances.  I guess we'll see.  I have his Name, phone, and address.  I'll check or have someone check the local PD for any investigations prior.


----------



## rabbithutch (Feb 12, 2017)

A Brazos weighs about a quarter ton.  I don't think there are any meth heads that can deal with that kind of weight.  I've been wrong and don't shrink from admitting it, too.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 12, 2017)

Easy, Scoob, grab a Shaggy snack....

Seller guy could be in the closeout business:  buddy of mine (former and very successful commercial banker) quit his day job, started buying up liquidation merchandise.  Even though stuff may still be in production and NIB, manufacturer will not:  repeat WILL NOT, take it back.  He started out of his garage, went to a mini-warehouse, then a larger warehouse, then another.  Sells for a fraction of what this stuff may run new in other retailers, and he's legit:  net worth is high 7 digits.  Give the dude the benefit of the doubt without knowing all the facts.


----------



## big swole (Feb 12, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Easy, Scoob, grab a Shaggy snack....
> 
> Seller guy could be in the closeout business:  buddy of mine (former and very successful commercial banker) quit his day job, started buying up liquidation merchandise.  Even though stuff may still be in production and NIB, manufacturer will not:  repeat WILL NOT, take it back.  He started out of his garage, went to a mini-warehouse, then a larger warehouse, then another.  Sells for a fraction of what this stuff may run new in other retailers, and he's legit:  net worth is high 7 digits.  Give the dude the benefit of the doubt without knowing all the facts.




 I never found out exactly but this is more than likely what this guy does given the situation and his set up at his home and garage.


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 21, 2017)

Just to correct any misinformation this thread might start, The Old Country Brazos is still in production and for sale at Academy.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 21, 2017)

rabbithutch said:


> Just to correct any misinformation this thread might start, The Old Country Brazos is still in production and for sale at Academy.


Not sure where you're going with this, Rabbit, as nothing above said that the Brazos is out of production.  Your point?


----------



## russmn (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow .. guys lets focus on what he posted... big smoker and a good deal! I know a guy who buys sells and trades everything! One time he traded a car for 50 flat screen tv's! The guy who traded Owned a small tv shop! U never know! Congrats on the nice smoker!!!


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 21, 2017)

^^ grOucho

Just responding to the line in post #7 of this thread shown below.



Big Swole said:


> No!!! There's no proof that it / they are stolen. Not half price either. $650 vs. $1000  He had SO much other stuff that would obviously have serial numbers that could be tracked.  He advertises on Craigslist and has buyers come to his house.  IF....IF he does sell stolen stuff, he's the dumbest criminal I know and would have obviously been caught by now.  I saw his adds for other stuff and Wranglers like I bought back when I first started looking.  He'd have been shut down by now if that were the case.  Detectives would be checking CL for stolen items IMMEDIATELY if that many were missing.  He would have Had to been found it by now, if he was dealing all in stolen goods.  Just too obvious with his setup.
> 
> He did not tell me where he gets them but said, " I trade and sell all kinds of stuff ".   " I buy all sorts of things to sell or trade".   It wasn't just his house.  He had stuff piled all outside his big garage and in the yard.  Clearly visible!!
> 
> ...


----------



## russmn (Mar 21, 2017)

Lol if I was this guy I'd just delete this post and start fresh !


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 21, 2017)

rabbithutch said:


> ^^ grOucho
> 
> Just responding to the line in post #7 of this thread shown below.


Got it...my oversight.  If it was a snake, it would've bitten me.


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 21, 2017)

No harm.  No foul!


----------

